# Callaway Epic - Does it merit all the hype..... OH YES!!!



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

Just got back from a fitting for the Ping G and it was not going any further than my current driver of choice, the G10. I was walking out of the swing studio and my pro said try this. WOW!!! I've just gained 16 yards more carry. It was the Callaway Epic Sub Zero.

I have always been the most sceptical person around when it comes to driver technology hence why I am still gaming a 9 year old G10 but these stats are crazy!!! It almost feels like it should be illegal.

What are your thoughts on this?

------------------------------------------

*Current Ping G10 67g X flex*
Carry Av - 287yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 2430
Launch Av - 13.8 Deg

*Ping G 9Deg 65g X flex*
Carry Av - 284yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 2781
Launch Av - 13.3 Deg

*Ping G 9Deg 80g X flex*
Carry Av - 281yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 2580
Launch Av - 13.1 Deg

*Callaway Epic Sub Zero 9Deg 60g X Flex*
Carry Av - 303yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 1890
Launch Av - 14.6 Deg

*Callaway Epic 9Deg 60g X Flex*
Carry Av - 301yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 2310
Launch Av - 14.4 Deg


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 20, 2017)

I hit the standard epic but didn't find it anything special, it seemed to fly too high and lose distance. It was blown out of the water by the new M1. I really want to try the sub zero because I think the standard was spinning too much. Unfortunately no sub zero head in any local stores. I've already ordered the M1 though so it could be an expensive month if I like that too. It definitely looks like that sub zero is working for you. 

What shaft shaft did you go for?


----------



## ger147 (Jan 20, 2017)

Dod you not try the Ping G LS Tec? With your spin numbers on the G it looks like the LS Tec head would be more suitable and probably go further by reducing the spin.

Would be interesting to see the LS Tec vs the Sub Zero from Callaway.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Callaway PR guy....


----------



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

I tried the G LS TeC last year and it went too low. I just could not control it. To be fair I have not tried the Callaway on the course which is the acid test of any driver. So will keep you updated on how it goes this Saturday.

I tested it with the - Fujikura X-Stiff 67


----------



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Welcome to the forum Callaway PR guy.... 

Click to expand...

my opinion, I find all their gear a bit odd and quirky and to be honest cheap looking. I use Mizuno MP-4's and a G10 driver so I am a bit of a traditionalist at heart. But stats don't lie. I am truly amazed - 16 yards most carry.
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...it-all-the-hype-OH-YES!!!#eLMMs2Wqa7hjBVKg.99


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2017)

All down to your spin numbers.
Mark Crossfield reviews loads of clubs and all his best results are with spin below 2000rpm.


----------



## Dasit (Jan 20, 2017)

New account just registered, to tell us about a new driver that just came out, which can do wonders?


Surely Callaway are smarter than this?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 20, 2017)

Jim6767 said:



my opinion, I find all their gear a bit odd and quirky and to be honest cheap looking. I use Mizuno MP-4's and a G10 driver so I am a bit of a traditionalist at heart. But stats don't lie. I am truly amazed - 16 yards most carry.
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...it-all-the-hype-OH-YES!!!#eLMMs2Wqa7hjBVKg.99

Click to expand...


My comment was simply because it was your first post and you did not introduce yourself or tell us anything about your self. Are you and old member with a new account?


----------



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

I am a bit of a newbie when it comes to stats and figures etc. So from what I can make out it is a balancing act between spin and distance. The more spin the less distance but less spin has less control. Is that about right??

What would be the perfect spin rate?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a fitting in a weeks time. I am not expecting much though. I certainly dont hit it like you do!


----------



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			My comment was simply because it was your first post and you did not introduce yourself or tell us anything about your self. Are you and old member with a new account?
		
Click to expand...

Fair play, My name is James and I play at two golf courses in St.Albans, herts. My handicap is +1.5 and now have a new found fondness of the Callaway Epic. :rofl:​


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 20, 2017)

Jim6767 said:



			I am a bit of a newbie when it comes to stats and figures etc. So from what I can make out it is a balancing act between spin and distance. The more spin the less distance but less spin has less control. Is that about right??

What would be the perfect spin rate?
		
Click to expand...

You must have a club head speed around 115-120mph so ideal spin would be around the 2000 mark, maybe a touch lower but not much. Did you try the lower spinning shaft choice too?


----------



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

No, I have never been on a swing monitor before and I just can't quite believe that a club can give you an extra 16 yards and not be illegal.

I think I will book a proper session with Callaway direct and try all the shafts out. I need X shafts and he only had two in stock.


----------



## Dasit (Jan 20, 2017)

+1.5 handicap and never been on a swing monitor?


Lot of improvement there for you, have you though about going full time and trying to get on tour?


----------



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

Nope, i'm old school. 

Absolutely no interest in becoming a professional. I have a good job so what is the point?? - I might have a go on the seniors tour about 20 years time. Ha ha.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 20, 2017)

Jim6767 said:



			No, I have never been on a swing monitor before and I just can't quite believe that a club can give you an extra 16 yards and not be illegal.

I think I will book a proper session with Callaway direct and try all the shafts out. I need X shafts and he only had two in stock.
		
Click to expand...

Ah fair enough. I know it's not a free shaft upgrade but something low spinning like a Hzrdus black could be interesting to keep spin down. Did you hit the M1 too?


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 20, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Welcome to the forum Callaway PR guy.... 

Click to expand...

Just wait for the ping guy to see this....


----------



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

With the stock X shaft that I tried i was only getting the 1890 spin which according to my pro is about right. How much lower spin would the Hzrdus Black be and would it go further.

No, not tried the M1 as he does not stock Taylor Made.

Where could I try them both side by side?
*
Callaway Epic Sub Zero 9Deg 60g X Flex
Carry Av - 303yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 1890
Launch Av - 14.6 Deg*


----------



## chasf (Jan 20, 2017)

i have hit and ordered the standard epic. I have a very slow swing speed and its the first driver i have had that got me over 200 yards. Love the feel and sound and it just wants to go straight for me.


----------



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

chasf said:



			i have hit and ordered the standard epic. I have a very slow swing speed and its the first driver i have had that got me over 200 yards. Love the feel and sound and it just wants to go straight for me.
		
Click to expand...

That is the million dollar question "will it go straight". I will find out tomorrow when I play a round with it.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a fitting at Moor park, booked through Complete Golfer in Northwood. I also think they do TM, but you would have to ask them what x flex shafts they have for either. Have a look at their web site about the fitting studio. The Moor Park fitting studio is owned by CG.

That said, with your swing speed, you would be better off at precision golf, but it is serious money!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 20, 2017)

Jim6767 said:



			Fair play, My name is James and I play at two golf courses in St.Albans, herts. My handicap is +1.5 and now have a new found fondness of the Callaway Epic. :rofl:​

Click to expand...


Nice one, just up the road from me.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 20, 2017)

Jim6767 said:



			With the stock X shaft that I tried i was only getting the 1890 spin which according to my pro is about right. How much lower spin would the Hzrdus Black be and would it go further.

No, not tried the M1 as he does not stock Taylor Made.

Where could I try them both side by side?
*
Callaway Epic Sub Zero 9Deg 60g X Flex
Carry Av - 303yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 1890
Launch Av - 14.6 Deg*

Click to expand...

not too sure if it would go much further but always worth a look. The low spin Hzrdus shafts are pretty special tbh. 

If you could get to a top fitter like tour x or precision then it would benefit you, They would have a lot more shafts than someone like American Golf has. If you just want to hit them to see the difference the local American golf would probably worth looking at. The M1 has the Hzrdus yellow as a stock shaft, so low spinning but slightly counter balanced and the black as a no charge custom fit shaft option. I went with the yellow and was picking up 4-5 mph clubhead speed compared the the ping G I've got now and the Epic


----------



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			I have a fitting at Moor park, booked through Complete Golfer in Northwood. I also think they do TM, but you would have to ask them what x flex shafts they have for either. Have a look at their web site about the fitting studio. The Moor Park fitting studio is owned by CG.

That said, with your swing speed, you would be better off at precision golf, but it is serious money!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the information. I'm based in St.Albans so not far away from Moor Park. I will give them a call to see what X shafts they have in stock before placing my order.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 20, 2017)

When you're spending that much is definitely worthwhile making sure it's completely right for you.

All this talk of the Epic is making me think about searching for a sub zero to try out


----------



## moogie (Jan 20, 2017)

My nephew ,  decent player ( 0-1 cap ) works for a large golf outlet
Has access to all the fitting gear and launch monitor
Has tried them all ,  and just ordered the new epic sub zero ,  traded in last years M1 that he had ,  against it

Epic sub zero
9 deg
ALDILA Rogue max 75 ,  X - flex

He says it's great bit of kit &#128077;


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2017)

Jim6767 said:



			Fair play, My name is James and *I play at two golf courses in St.Albans, herts.* My handicap is +1.5 and now have a new found fondness of the Callaway Epic. :rofl:​

Click to expand...

Centurion ?


----------



## KenL (Jan 20, 2017)

Jim6767 said:



Just got back from a fitting for the Ping G and it was not going any further than my current driver of choice, the G10. I was walking out of the swing studio and my pro said try this. WOW!!! I've just gained 16 yards more carry. It was the Callaway Epic Sub Zero.

I have always been the most sceptical person around when it comes to driver technology hence why I am still gaming a 9 year old G10 but these stats are crazy!!! It almost feels like it should be illegal.

What are your thoughts on this?

------------------------------------------

*Current Ping G10 67g X flex*
Carry Av - 287yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 2430
Launch Av - 13.8 Deg

*Ping G 9Deg 65g X flex*
Carry Av - 284yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 2781
Launch Av - 13.3 Deg

*Ping G 9Deg 80g X flex*
Carry Av - 281yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 2580
Launch Av - 13.1 Deg

*Callaway Epic Sub Zero 9Deg 60g X Flex*
Carry Av - 303yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 1890
Launch Av - 14.6 Deg

*Callaway Epic 9Deg 60g X Flex*
Carry Av - 301yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 2310
Launch Av - 14.4 Deg



Click to expand...

My thoughts are that those results will not be repeatable on a golf course!

Other testers (Shiels, Crossfield etc) have not seen such gains.

However, if you feel the Epic offers you something extra then go for it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2017)

KenL said:



			My thoughts are that those results will not be repeatable on a golf course!

Other testers (Shiels, Crossfield etc) have not seen such gains.

However, if you feel the Epic offers you something extra then go for it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but I wonder how much of an impact the much lighter shaft and it's configuration had on those stats, his swing speed could be far more suited to the lighter shaft and its now producing what he was always missing?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Jim6767 said:



Just got back from a fitting for the Ping G and it was not going any further than my current driver of choice, the G10. I was walking out of the swing studio and my pro said try this. WOW!!! I've just gained 16 yards more carry. It was the Callaway Epic Sub Zero.

I have always been the most sceptical person around when it comes to driver technology hence why I am still gaming a 9 year old G10 but these stats are crazy!!! It almost feels like it should be illegal.

What are your thoughts on this?

------------------------------------------

*Current Ping G10 67g X flex*
Carry Av - 287yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 2430
Launch Av - 13.8 Deg

*Ping G 9Deg 65g X flex*
Carry Av - 284yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 2781
Launch Av - 13.3 Deg

*Ping G 9Deg 80g X flex*
Carry Av - 281yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 2580
Launch Av - 13.1 Deg

*Callaway Epic Sub Zero 9Deg 60g X Flex*
Carry Av - 303yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 1890
Launch Av - 14.6 Deg

*Callaway Epic 9Deg 60g X Flex*
Carry Av - 301yds
Backspin (Rpm) Av - 2310
Launch Av - 14.4 Deg



Click to expand...

My thoughts are:

Using something, not gaming something.


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 20, 2017)

After all the excitement in the build up to this release I hit a demo of the Epic and the SZ and I was left underwhelmed. Both shorter than present driver and no improvement in dispertion. I didn't like the feel of the club and it just wasn't for me. However, like everything, not every driver will suit every golfer and these ones just weren't for me.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 20, 2017)

moogie said:



			My nephew ,  decent player ( 0-1 cap ) works for a large golf outlet
Has access to all the fitting gear and launch monitor
Has tried them all ,  and just ordered the new epic sub zero ,  traded in last years M1 that he had ,  against it

Epic sub zero
9 deg
ALDILA Rogue max 75 ,  X - flex

He says it's great bit of kit &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Th guys at my local AG were all singing the Epic's paradises yesterday, saying it lived up to its (their) name


----------



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

KenL said:



			My thoughts are that those results will not be repeatable on a golf course!

Other testers (Shiels, Crossfield etc) have not seen such gains.

However, if you feel the Epic offers you something extra then go for it.
		
Click to expand...


I couldn't agree more Ken. I just can't imagine getting on the course tomorrow and suddenly having an extra 16 yards of carry!!!

The proof will be in the pudding though, I'm borrowing the exact same club and 60g shaft that gained me those 16 extra yards out on the course tomorrow so we will see.

I've never been fitted for a driver before so as 'Fish', one of the other forum members said, "how much of an impact the much lighter shaft and it's configuration had on those stats". We shall see.

I will post results after my round.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2017)

KenL said:



			My thoughts are that those results will not be repeatable on a golf course!

Other testers (Shiels, Crossfield etc) have not seen such gains.

However, if you feel the Epic offers you something extra then go for it.
		
Click to expand...

This will actually depend on what driver it is up against.

Mark Crossfield did a test against his old Nike driver might have been a victory red[don't quote me] and in his dry test he was 10 yards longer,however out on the course it was 16 or 17 on 1 drive but well over 10 on others.


----------



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			This will actually depend on what driver it is up against.

Mark Crossfield did a test against his old Nike driver might have been a victory red[don't quote me] and in his dry test he was 10 yards longer,however out on the course it was 16 or 17 on 1 drive but well over 10 on others.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the Callaway Epic Vs Nike Vapour Mark Crossfield video you mentioned above and it speaks for itself. He has consistent gains of over 10 yards. 

I still can't help thinking that the G10 that I have gamed for the last 8 years or so was probably not actually the right club (setup) for me in the first place. Would new technology really gains me the extra 16 yards of carry quote on the original stats that I posted? I'm doubtful.

That said, my old G10 is my old faithful and has served me well.... until now. Or not if I can't hit the epic straight(ish) on the course tomorrow.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 20, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			You must have a club head speed around 115-120mph so ideal spin would be around the 2000 mark, maybe a touch lower but not much. Did you try the lower spinning shaft choice too?
		
Click to expand...

Something I was wondering too


----------



## Jensen (Jan 20, 2017)

Swing Speed, that is


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 20, 2017)

How was the dispersion figure in comparison?


----------



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Something I was wondering too
		
Click to expand...

No, only tried the Fujikura Pro Green 62 in X flex and from what my pro recommended and what you guys on the forum have mentioned the 1890 RPM spin I was getting was about right. Do any of you think trying a different shaft would gain me (I can't believe I am going to say this) even more than 16 extra yards carry over my old G10?


----------



## Jim6767 (Jan 20, 2017)

BTatHome said:



			How was the dispersion figure in comparison?
		
Click to expand...

The worst dispersion of the 3 by far was the new Ping G, followed by the Epic. The best was the G10 but not by much.... Distance is obviously not everything so I need to be sure I can dial the new Epic in before I pull the plug on over Â£400!!! 

I'm gaming it over 18 holes tomorrow so we will see what is like on an actual golf course.

Report to follow....


----------



## KenL (Jan 20, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			This will actually depend on what driver it is up against.

Mark Crossfield did a test against his old Nike driver might have been a victory red[don't quote me] and in his dry test he was 10 yards longer,however out on the course it was 16 or 17 on 1 drive but well over 10 on others.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that a 16 yard gain over Ping G (if fitted correctly) would be very surprising.


----------



## 3565 (Jan 21, 2017)

I tried my pp (off 1hc) M1 yesterday on the course 45 or 6 inches long with Project X 6.5 against my Wishon 919 44" shaft which cost Â£18, hit both with similar ball flight and so did my pp hit both and again similar flights, when we got up to the balls there was about a 5 yard radius between all 4 balls, in fact I hit my ball further then the M1. 
Think I'll keep my money in the bank.


----------



## Hendy (Jan 21, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Dod you not try the Ping G LS Tec? With your spin numbers on the G it looks like the LS Tec head would be more suitable and probably go further by reducing the spin.

Would be interesting to see the LS Tec vs the Sub Zero from Callaway.
		
Click to expand...


When I got fitted I went for the LS Tec was going the same spin rates as yourself all be it not as many yards but was gaining a fair bit on my old g20 driver


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2017)

Jim6767 said:



			No, only tried the Fujikura Pro Green 62 in X flex and from what my pro recommended and what you guys on the forum have mentioned the 1890 RPM spin I was getting was about right. *Do any of you think trying a different shaft would gain me (I can't believe I am going to say this) even more than 16 extra yards carry over my old G10*?
		
Click to expand...

If spending Â£400 at the high end of swingspeeds to try 1 X flex shaft and buy would be madness imho. Get a proper fitting and find the shaft that works best for you, gets you the best ball flight, control and finally (imo) distance. I would definitely want to be trying different weight shafts and see the impact they have. One things for sure, its very very unlikely your G10 is optimal for you and a proper fitting will ensure what you buy will be


----------



## big_matt (Jan 21, 2017)

Im always skeptical when people get x more yards with a new driver. I think distance has been maxed out for a while and if even the worlds best pro's pick up a yard or two every new release then im not sure how amateurs get 16 or 20 yards every few years. Shafts are the big difference, not heads.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 21, 2017)

I went for a fitting a couple of weeks ago - see vid below. With the Sub Zero picked up around 2mph ball speed/5-6 yards distance over current driver PING G LS tec (which was fitted in Jan 2016 and I have been hitting well) and also hit the Sub Zero super straight.

I'm off to the US tomorrow for the PGA show and taking the SZ with me to try on course. Be interesting to see how it goes in the real world and if it makes it into my bag full time

I'd say if you're interested you MUST get custom fitted to get the most out of it as it has so much adjustability and a wide variety of shaft options. 

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/videos/gear-video/callaway-great-big-bertha-epic-driver-fitting


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2017)

MikeH said:



			I went for a fitting a couple of weeks ago - see vid below. With the Sub Zero picked up around 2mph ball speed/5-6 yards distance over current driver PING G LS tec (which was fitted in Jan 2016 and I have been hitting well) and also hit the Sub Zero super straight.

I'm off to the US tomorrow for the PGA show and taking the SZ with me to try on course. Be interesting to see how it goes in the real world and if it makes it into my bag full time

I'd say if you're interested you MUST get custom fitted to get the most out of it as it has so much adjustability and a wide variety of shaft options. 

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/videos/gear-video/callaway-great-big-bertha-epic-driver-fitting

Click to expand...

Oh go on then - if I must....


----------



## hovis (Jan 22, 2017)

Jim6767 said:



			I'm gaming it over 18 holes tomorrow ..
		
Click to expand...

GAMING it?   really!!!!!!!


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 22, 2017)

How did it go on course?


----------



## Jensen (Jan 22, 2017)

Still no news on swing speed....


----------



## Lump (Jan 22, 2017)

A playing partner has just picked one up, a Sub Zero. He's picked up 40yrds compared to his 915. His descent angle was 11* less and dropped 1400rpm of backspin.
I had a few swings but just couldn't get along with it. Its a bloody fugly looking thing. The pro was raving about it. (he is a Callaway staff man so..callaway fan boy)


----------



## big_matt (Jan 22, 2017)

Picked up 40 yards over a 2 year old driver??


----------



## ger147 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm guessing the left handed driver he had before didn't suit his right handed swing...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2017)

big_matt said:



			Picked up 40 yards over a 2 year old driver??
		
Click to expand...

Off the shelf as opposed to fitted..?


----------



## KenL (Jan 22, 2017)

40 yards.  Even Taylormade  (I know this is a Callaway driver) have never made those claims.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Jan 22, 2017)

good that you have found something better    but i think the stats  up on the board are maybe a bit misleading ,  shows a higher than ideal launch  which may suggest steep angle of attack which then gives higher spin rate . if you put up all the stats , swing path , angle of attack etc ..positive swing path produces lower spin as does positive angle of attack ..303 carry , tour carry distances!...


----------



## Lump (Jan 22, 2017)

big_matt said:



			Picked up 40 yards over a 2 year old driver??
		
Click to expand...

Im only quoting what I saw, he was nutting both clubs. 


Imurg said:



			Off the shelf as opposed to fitted..?
		
Click to expand...

915 was fitted on launch when new. Over 2 years ago


KenL said:



			40 yards.  Even Taylormade  (I know this is a Callaway driver) have never made those claims.
		
Click to expand...

No they have not. But it shows that fitting is key. I would imagine he has max'd out his distance now. His numbers where about as good as you'd want.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2017)

Fugly is an interesting concept. For me, the TM M series are not lookers. The Ping G series have odd lumps and bumps, like a disease. The best looker was the Titleist 909 series. They just sat beautifully. Everything a driver should be.
I dont object to the Apex, there are far uglier big sticks out there, some of which look like a third form metal work project.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 22, 2017)

golfcitydweller said:



			good that you have found something better    but i think the stats  up on the board are maybe a bit misleading ,  shows a higher than ideal launch  which may suggest steep angle of attack which then gives higher spin rate . if you put up all the stats , swing path , angle of attack etc ..positive swing path produces lower spin as does positive angle of attack ..303 carry , tour carry distances!...
		
Click to expand...

The flightscope trajectory thingymajig suggests that a 175mph ball speed is need to carry 303 with that launch and spin, so just shy of 120mph club speed. Impressive but not unbelievable for someone with a good enough game to get to a +1hc.

But I don't understand how a high launch angle can suggest a steep angle of attack?


----------



## UlyssesSky (Jan 22, 2017)

Jim6767 said:



			Just watched the Callaway Epic Vs Nike Vapour Mark Crossfield video you mentioned above and it speaks for itself. He has consistent gains of over 10 yards. 

I still can't help thinking that the G10 that *I have gamed for the last 8 years *or so was probably not actually the right club (setup) for me in the first place. Would new technology really gains me the extra 16 yards of carry quote on the original stats that I posted? I'm doubtful.

That said, my old G10 is my old faithful and has served me well.... until now. Or not if I can't hit the epic straight(ish) on the course tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

While you won't see noticeable differences between two generations of clubs, 8 years is a long time and technology actually does improve over time.

You should try other low spin options from other manufacturers as well. Not saying the Epic can't be the best option for you, but buying the first new driver you tried on a launch monitor after using your previous driver for 8 years is just like marrying the first woman you see after an 8 year stay in prison.... 



Lump said:



			A playing partner has just picked one up, a Sub Zero. He's picked up 40yrds compared to his 915. His descent angle was 11* less and dropped 1400rpm of backspin.
		
Click to expand...

The 915 was a 5 wood with a lightweight senior shaft in it and he also switched from a balata to a modern ball at the same time?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2017)

Tried to book in a Chessington but they're full until mid March and limited space available until April &#128559;&#128544;&#128553;


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2017)

Good job i am going to Moor Park then. I do wonder what the delivery will be like though.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2017)

Took an Epic on the course today....Oh My......Oh My........
Drove to parts of the course I haven't seen for years - and good places at that.
Hit loads of drives, most were finishing around 240-250 with a few going out to 270+
Only 1 block, one slice and 2 hooks out of 40+ drives.
What I found astonishing was the distance I got from miss hits........
I need to find somewhere to get fitted!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Took an Epic on the course today....Oh My......Oh My........
Drove to parts of the course I haven't seen for years 
What I found astonishing was the distance I got from miss hits........
I need to find somewhere to get fitted!
		
Click to expand...

Somewhere where they issue safety helmets I'd Think!   :smirk:


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Took an Epic on the course today....Oh My......Oh My........
Drove to parts of the course I haven't seen for years - and good places at that.
Hit loads of drives, most were finishing around 240-250 with a few going out to 270+
Only 1 block, one slice and 2 hooks out of 40+ drives.
What I found astonishing was the distance I got from miss hits........
I need to find somewhere to get fitted!
		
Click to expand...

but you only joined a week ago, or did you go back to the old course by mistake.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2017)

richart said:



			but you only joined a week ago, or did you go back to the old course by mistake.

Click to expand...

Still playing at AP until end of March - splitting games between the two at the moment&#128077;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 24, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Took an Epic on the course today....Oh My......Oh My........
Drove to parts of the course I haven't seen for years - and good places at that.
Hit loads of drives, most were finishing around 240-250 with a few going out to 270+
Only 1 block, one slice and 2 hooks out of 40+ drives.
What I found astonishing was the distance I got from miss hits........
I need to find somewhere to get fitted!
		
Click to expand...

There must be fitters near you without going directly to Chessington? Granted there will be masses of shaft options there but surely a good fitter nearby. What about these, in West Byfleet so not a million miles from Chessington http://www.precisiongolf.co.uk/ or these guys had good reviews http://www.golfprinciples.co.uk/


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			There must be fitters near you without going directly to Chessington? Granted there will be masses of shaft options there but surely a good fitter nearby. What about these, in West Byfleet so not a million miles from Chessington http://www.precisiongolf.co.uk/ or these guys had good reviews http://www.golfprinciples.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Got in at Whittlebury Park near Buckingham.. Regional Performance Centre
Watch this space


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Got in at Whittlebury Park near Buckingham.. Regional Performance Centre
Watch this space
		
Click to expand...

So, the price of driving lessons peak to coincide with Callaway releases!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Took an Epic on the course today....Oh My......Oh My........
Drove to parts of the course I haven't seen for years - and good places at that.
Hit loads of drives, most were finishing around 240-250 with a few going out to 270+
Only 1 block, one slice and 2 hooks out of 40+ drives.
What I found astonishing was the distance I got from miss hits........
I need to find somewhere to get fitted!
		
Click to expand...

Standard version, or sub zero?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Standard version, or sub zero?
		
Click to expand...

Standard. Not seen a SZ yet...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2017)

Just seen the stock version, not pretty. It just doesnt suit my eye, being a touch triangular. The SZ is a much better looking shape.


----------



## Ross61 (Jan 25, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Took an Epic on the course today....Oh My......Oh My........
Drove to parts of the course I haven't seen for years - and good places at that.
Hit loads of drives, most were finishing around 240-250 with a few going out to 270+
Only 1 block, one slice and 2 hooks out of 40+ drives.
What I found astonishing was the distance I got from miss hits........
I need to find somewhere to get fitted!
		
Click to expand...

But will you still get those distances when the ground thaws


----------



## Imurg (Jan 25, 2017)

Ross61 said:



			But will you still get those distances when the ground thaws
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, the fairways were about as firm as they would be in the dry weather so, probably, Yes..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 25, 2017)

3565 said:



			I tried my pp (off 1hc) M1 yesterday on the course 45 or 6 inches long with Project X 6.5 against my Wishon 919 44" shaft which cost Â£18, hit both with similar ball flight and so did my pp hit both and again similar flights, when we got up to the balls there was about a 5 yard radius between all 4 balls, in fact I hit my ball further then the M1. 
Think I'll keep my money in the bank.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but you *used* your mate's club, maybe if you'd *gamed* it you would have seen a big improvement  :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2017)

Well, all speeds up, distances up and consistent, spin down, dispersion down.....
It's a winner.
Standard Epic 9Â° with Fujikura Pro 62 in stiff....
Trigger about to be pulled..


----------



## Region3 (Feb 1, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Well, all speeds up, distances up and consistent, spin down, dispersion down.....
It's a winner.
Standard Epic 9Â° with Fujikura Pro 62 in stiff....
Trigger about to be pulled..
		
Click to expand...

Was that at Chessington?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2017)

Couldn't get in there until late March..!!
Went to Whittlebury Park north of Buckingham -.theres a Regional Performance Centre there....
All the gizmos, all the kit...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 1, 2017)

Having seen one in the flesh for the first time I'm not sure I could use one on a sunny day. Very, very shiny finish to it, imagine sun glasses a requirement


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 1, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Well, all speeds up, distances up and consistent, spin down, dispersion down.....
It's a winner.
Standard Epic 9Â° with Fujikura Pro 62 in stiff....
Trigger about to be pulled..
		
Click to expand...

Yikes. What was the distance increase on your Fusion driver then?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2017)

About 10-15 carry - down to lower spin and the right shaft.
Dispersion was tight front to back as well as left to right.
Consistent 230ish carry with corkers nudging 240.
Works for me...


----------



## El Diablo (Feb 2, 2017)

Whilst being fitted today I was told that the Epic's are proving so popular that there are supply issues now in Europe. Hope you get yours soon !


----------



## User62651 (Feb 2, 2017)

Some Q's

Do the R&A/USGA not need to get clamping down on these technology gains again, if people are gaining 40 yards just by switching clubs, seems crazy, back to drive wedge drive wedge golf - where's the fun or challenge in that?

When they do the stats on launch monitors are they using premium prov1 style balls or distance one piece balls or the ball of choice of the fittee (is that a word?)?

Why are all the pros not hitting this Epic club if it's so ...ahem... epic?

Bring back balata!!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 2, 2017)

I think the guy who hits it 40 yards further is a monster anyway, and had the wrong driver before.
I do not hit mine particularly further than before, which can pretty much be said of my last 7 drivers.
I like it though, so I am happy.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 2, 2017)

Imurg said:



			About 10-15 carry - down to lower spin and the right shaft.
Dispersion was tight front to back as well as left to right.
Consistent 230ish carry with corkers nudging 240.
Works for me...
		
Click to expand...

What's your swing speed?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2017)

Jensen said:



			What's your swing speed?
		
Click to expand...

Mid 90's..


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 2, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Welcome to the forum Callaway PR guy.... 

Click to expand...

This...


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 2, 2017)

Have to say I was super excited to hit this driver, and when I did see it in the flesh/hit it man was I disappointed. Not keen on the shallow club face or the green at the back of the head. Great feeling driver but in my eyes no it doesn't live up to the hype, I'll stick with my trusty titleist 915 for now


----------



## Crow (Feb 2, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			Welcome to the forum Callaway PR guy.... 

Click to expand...




shivas irons said:



			This...
		
Click to expand...

Why do you say that? 

Just because all of his posts bar one have been on this thread and he disappeared after one day doesn't necessarily mean he's a Callaway guy.


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 2, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Some Q's

Do the R&A/USGA not need to get clamping down on these technology gains again, if people are gaining 40 yards just by switching clubs, seems crazy, back to drive wedge drive wedge golf - where's the fun or challenge in that?

When they do the stats on launch monitors are they using premium prov1 style balls or distance one piece balls or the ball of choice of the fittee (is that a word?)?

Why are all the pros not hitting this Epic club if it's so ...ahem... epic?

Bring back balata!!

Click to expand...

No one is gaining 40 yards over a well fit driver from the last 10 years plus, not having it. It's not the end of golf as we know it, just another good driver that some will like and some won't until next year when the Epicerer comes out.


----------



## VVega (Feb 2, 2017)

No one gains 40 yds from changing a modern driver to another one. 

Had fun on a launch monitor with a 16-year old budget Hippo driver (see another thread if you don't know this brand  vs my latest and greatest fitted etc Titleist 917. The results: 
- the best Hippo drive: 223 carry/241 total
- the best 917 drive: 248 / 273

So, with 16 years tech differences and at Â£200 for the whole set with a bag vs Â£400 for just the driver I got the grand total 25 yds carry and 32 yds total. Significant? - sure, 40 yds? - no. 

Someone else at the club upgraded from a previous Callaway model to Epic, his gain .... 3 yds


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 3, 2017)

It's all in the shaft
Had a go with  fujikura pro 62  65g regular low/mid kick shaft today and it was a thing of beauty, reasonably long BUT STRAIGHT. 
Tried a different reg shaft and slice followed by Powerade , followed by anti draw etc.

With the right shaft it be very good indeed

I'm


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It's all in the shaft
Had a go with  fujikura pro 62  65g regular low/mid kick shaft today and it was a thing of beauty, reasonably long BUT STRAIGHT. 
Tried a different reg shaft and slice followed by Powerade , followed by anti draw etc.

With the right shaft it be very good indeed

I'm
		
Click to expand...

??????
Going to try Gatorade next..?&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## moogie (Feb 4, 2017)

Imurg said:



			??????
Going to try Gatorade next..?&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...



Think he's been drinking something stronger than Gatorade


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It's all in the shaft
Had a go with  fujikura pro 62  65g regular low/mid kick shaft today and it was a thing of beauty, reasonably long BUT STRAIGHT. 
Tried a different reg shaft and slice followed by Powerade , followed by anti draw etc.

With the right shaft it be very good indeed

I'm
		
Click to expand...

Lost for words apparentlyâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 4, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It's all in the shaft
Had a go with  fujikura pro 62  65g regular low/mid kick shaft today and it was a thing of beauty, reasonably long BUT STRAIGHT. 
Tried a different reg shaft and slice followed by Powerade , followed by anti draw etc.

With the right shaft it be very good indeed

I'm
		
Click to expand...

Dial 111


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 4, 2017)

Ahem
That should of course be power fade
Stupid autocorrect.

Thank you for your concern &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
Interestingly I just typed gatoraid and it corrected to ghonorria so think I got off lightly


----------



## hovis (Feb 4, 2017)

a shaft does not cause a slice for a start!   the worst torque shaft for Justin rose only opened and closed the staft by 2/3 of a degree.   still enough to effect ball flight but not enough to change a fade into a slice or make a draw a fade. 

the driver is very nice and looks amazing at address.   my playing partner just had a fit and loved it.   however the m1 was giving the same "ish"  number but more consistent.   as he is starting with the national amateurs he went for the consistency


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 4, 2017)

hovis said:



			a shaft does not cause a slice for a start!   the worst torque shaft for Justin rose only opened and closed the staft by 2/3 of a degree.   still enough to effect ball flight but not enough to change a fade into a slice or make a draw a fade. 

the driver is very nice and looks amazing at address.   my playing partner just had a fit and loved it.   however the m1 was giving the same "ish"  number but more consistent.   as he is starting with the national amateurs he went for the consistency
		
Click to expand...

Agree the slice is caused by swing/ alignment/ ball position or combo of the lot

Because of my wonky back I have a swing that resembles an octopus falling out of a tree, but  I might just have found a shaft that compensates for this.

More testing required


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Because of my wonky back I have a swing that resembles an octopus falling out of a tree, but  I might just have found a shaft that compensates for this.
		
Click to expand...

Can we get a video nasty of this please &#128540;&#128514;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 4, 2017)

Fish said:



			Can we get a video nasty of this please &#128540;&#128514;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

You are a very bad man &#128514;&#128514;&#129315;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Agree the slice is caused by swing/ alignment/ ball position or combo of the lot

Because of my wonky back I have a swing that resembles an octopus falling out of a tree, but  I might just have found a shaft that compensates for this.

More testing required 

Click to expand...

Is that not the cart before the horse Phil; surely the swing like an octopus falling out of a tree caused the wonky back?


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 4, 2017)

I wonder what happened to the OP, after all the hype of his new driver he seems to have forgotten to give the all important update.


----------



## snell (Feb 4, 2017)

BTatHome said:



			I wonder what happened to the OP, after all the hype of his new driver he seems to have forgotten to give the all important update.
		
Click to expand...

He hit his first tee shot so far he's yet to reach it  :lol:


----------



## ger147 (Feb 4, 2017)

snell said:



			He hit his first tee shot so far he's yet to reach it  :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Or still looking for a brand new Pro V1, only been hit once...


----------



## Region3 (Feb 4, 2017)

Not seen any mention of this on the forum, but the 3w must be good as Stenson's switched to it.

Considering Callaway make (imo) some for the best fairway woods out there and Stenson was still using one from 2010, he must really like this one.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Not seen any mention of this on the forum, but the 3w must be good as Stenson's switched to it.

Considering Callaway make (imo) some for the best fairway woods out there and Stenson was still using one from 2010, he must really like this one.
		
Click to expand...

I believe it's a 15Â° too as opposed to the 13Â° Octane he used to use......


----------



## hovis (Feb 4, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Not seen any mention of this on the forum, but the 3w must be good as Stenson's switched to it.

Considering Callaway make (imo) some for the best fairway woods out there and Stenson was still using one from 2010, he must really like this one.
		
Click to expand...

he does this ever year with the new model.   lasts a few  competitions and back to old faithful


----------



## Region3 (Feb 4, 2017)

hovis said:



			he does this ever year with the new model.   lasts a few  competitions and back to old faithful
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know that. Will be interesting to see how long it lasts then.


----------



## Lump (Feb 4, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Didn't know that. Will be interesting to see how long it lasts then.
		
Click to expand...

his old 3 wood has its own twitter page.


----------



## And29 (Feb 4, 2017)

hovis said:



			he does this ever year with the new model.   lasts a few  competitions and back to old faithful
		
Click to expand...

He played a few rounds with the XR last year (may have had it in the bag when he won the OPEN)

#sponership


----------

